# When good ***** go bad!



## minaskaoutdoors (Oct 9, 2005)

Here are a few pics from a couple weeks ago when Rick Paillet (The Verminator) came to Nebraska for some daytime **** calling for his bow video.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have no idea whats goin on there.


----------



## minaskaoutdoors (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry about the quality of the photos.. the video is much better. This is a couple of still shots of a raccoon attacking our caller. This was one of 15 ***** we called in that day.


----------



## mrbrwn12 (Oct 18, 2005)

What kind of caller were you using to call racoons?


----------



## minaskaoutdoors (Oct 9, 2005)

mrbrwn12 said:


> What kind of caller were you using to call racoons?


We were using our Bandit digital caller with our **** sounds.

The sound we were using was "Kit Distress". Our new cd (Bringing in the Ringtails) will feature 5 of our **** calling sounds including Kit Distress. Each of the sounds will be 15 minutes long and will be in both mp3 and standard cd format.

We were filming for our video this weekend and had another one tackle the caller and bite the decoy.. That was at about 11AM on Saturday. We got a double at around noon.


----------

